# Quick fix for a September week in Alpine France or Switserland



## eric (Jan 22, 2004)

Part of my Cote d'Azur + Alps trip got cancelled yesterday, so I'm looking for a good place to kill about a week during mid September, preferably not much further south than the Swiss-Italian border giving the driving time back home.

I was thinking of giving the people at FlowMTB in Morzine a call, as the area offers a lot of wonderful, technical trails and I'd have a B&B to stay in (I'll be travelling alone and taking the camping gear would be very impractical on this trip). 

Does anybody have any suggestions along similar lines as the above? Or just a hot tip?  Given the shot time span and the little time I have to plan, I want to avoid tedious searching for decent trails if I can avoid it.

Thanks in advance!
Eric


----------



## reklar (Jan 28, 2004)

Portes du Soleil lifts closed for the season today ... Morzine and Les Gets close next weekend (9/11). Some of the lifts around Chamonix have already closed and the weather is probably not going to cooperate much longer there I'd guess. You might check Les Arcs ... bikevillage ...


----------



## eric (Jan 22, 2004)

Well, due to the shifty weather (or at least the prognosis at the time) I ended up doing a couple of days in Grindelwald, then driving on to the Drôme and later plateau de Vercors and just camping where I could. 30+ C weather and sweet silence on the trails.

Will have to hit PdS another time - maybe next season. Thanks for the info though - will certainly keep it in mind for the next attempt!


----------



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

How was Grindelwald? I was there skiing a few years ago.


----------



## eric (Jan 22, 2004)

I rode with my cousin who hasn't been on the MTB that long, so no insane descents, but I thought the riding was good fun, and the scenery quite spectacular. That and the millions of Japanese and Indian tourists. Can really figure that one out....

The tourist office recommendations are generally fire roads, but from the topo map it appears there is a lot of singletrack. The few parts we did hit were good. Apart from the local MTB map there's a couple of the national long-distance routes which pass through or near the valley (I think they're set up and maintained by the TCS) and they reportedly have some fun technical stuff. Didn't have the time to ride any of it, though.

I'd actually planned to go biking here a couple of years ago, assembled piles of GPS tracks people had made available for more fun rides, but the weather went completely down the drain, so we fled to eastern France.


----------

